# Searching for a good microscopic site on algae...



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

I like to find a web site with a good set of images representative of the major group of algae present in freshwater with according infos?


----------



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

*To who is interest....*

Well, in response to the overwhelming interest of this subject...
I find this :
http://silicasecchidisk.conncoll.edu/LucidKeys/Carolina_Key/html/Group_List.html

and

http://www.lifesciences.napier.ac.uk/JK/algalweb/algweb2.htm

and

http://www.keweenawalgae.mtu.edu/

and Wikipedia

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Algae#Prokaryotic_algae


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Heres another one:
http://www.micrographia.com/aadirpgs/specall/specgen/spegen01.htm#freshwaterlink


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I believe there are a few pics in the AlgaeFinder


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

Here's a good one with some of the more common algaes in our aquariums:
http://mikes-machine.mine.nu/algae_gallery.htm


----------

